# video on demand = βίντεο κατά παραγγελία, βίντεο σε πρώτη ζήτηση



## Lexoplast (May 7, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_on_demand

Καμιά ιδέα πώς να το πούμε; Πάρτε κι ένα παράδειγμα για έμπνευση:
http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/dtv/ondemand/index.html


----------



## cythere (May 7, 2008)

Κατά παραγγελία, μήπως;


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Ναι, βίντεο κατά παραγγελία.


----------



## peacock (May 7, 2008)

Σε μετάφραση που έκανα παλιότερα το άφησα όπως είναι ή με τη συντομογραφία του (VOD).

http://elearning.upatras.gr/?q=node/23
http://vod.grnet.gr/

Εδώ http://broadband.cti.gr/el/senaria.php το έχουν ως *βίντεο κατά απαίτηση* το ίδιο κι ο Δημόκριτος http://imm.demokritos.gr/doriforiko/imgs/docs/Perigrafh_ergou.htm

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο ως *εικόνα κατ' αίτηση* http://www.europarl.europa.eu/eplive/vod/video_anniv_el.htm.

Δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 7, 2008)

+1 Για το βίντεο κατά παραγγελία.
Έτσι αποδίδαμε το VOD και εμείς, αλλά κρατούσαμε και τα αρχικά.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Το «κατ' αίτηση» έρχεται από νομικά κείμενα και είναι και η πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Το «κατ' απαίτηση» (και «κατά απαίτηση») είναι διαδεδομένα — και ταυτόχρονα η πιο απεχθής επιλογή.

Προσωπικά, για μια νέα μόδα που θα βρίσκουμε ολοένα στο δρόμο μας και απαιτεί έναν πιασάρικο* όρο, βρίσκω ότι το «*βίντεο κατά παραγγελία*» και ο νεολογισμός «*βιντεοπαραγγελία*» έχουν τις καλύτερες προοπτικές.


* Κάντε μου τη χάρη, βάλτε το «πιασάρικος» στα λεξικά!


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την απόδοση του Nickel. Η "απαίτηση" καθόλου καλά δεν μου ακούγεται. Κι εγώ "βίντεο κατά παραγγελία" θα το απέδιδα. Εξάλλου το "demand" εκτός από απαίτηση, είναι και ζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2008)

Και όχι συνέχεια VOD και VOD, μη μας προκύψει κανένα βόντι στο τέλος.


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Εξάλλου το "demand" εκτός από απαίτηση, είναι και ζήτηση.


Ν' αγιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό σου! Για πες το και στη Microsoft, που έχει γεμίσει τον (ιστο)τόπο με "κατ' απαίτηση"... (Εκτός από το βίντεο, πάμπολλα άλλα πράγματα μπορούν να είναι on demand.)


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

Εμένα, πάντως, εκείνο το "κατά παραγγελία" με ξενίζει για το "on demand".


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Να το κάνουμε τότε "βίντεο όποτε το θες";


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

Ή "βίντεο κατόπιν ζήτησης", λίγο πιο σοβαρά.

(Έχει ένα δίκιο πάντως ο Ζαζ, γιατί το "κατά παραγγελία" έχει κυρίως την έννοια του customised, του κομμένου και ραμμένου στα μέτρα μου/σου/του.)


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

Για το "κατά παραγγελία" τα είπε ήδη ο Στάθης. Άλλωστε, *ειδικά για το VOD* (video or movie service which allows the viewer to access the media immediately upon subscription, such as streaming Internet or pay-per-view television offerings), η παραγγελία δεν έχει καμία απολύτως θέση (όπως λ.χ. θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κάποιος για το print on demand). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το "on demand" αποδίδεται "*σε πρώτη ζήτηση*" (το 'χει κι ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης).

Για τα υπόλοιπα on-demand αποδίδουμε κατά περίπτωση. Άλλωστε, Νίκο, ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ: Εκτύπωση κατ' απαίτηση (on-demand printing) :)


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Τα ξέρω (και είχα συμβουλευτεί και τον Χ. για να έχω όλη την εικόνα — το «σε πρώτη ζήτηση» είναι το αντίστοιχο του «όποτε το θες»), αλλά εξακολουθώ να έχω πρόβλημα με λόγιους όρους σε μοδάτα πράγματα. Και στην ταβέρνα που πάω, και που μόλις καθίσω περιμένω να φάω, δεν μου ζητάνε ούτε αίτηση ούτε απαίτηση ούτε ζήτηση. Παραγγελιά έρχεται να πάρει.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

Το "σε πρώτη ζήτηση" δεν μου πέφτει δα και τόόόόσο λόγιο - τι είναι, δηλαδή, "επί τη εμφανίσει";


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

*ΒΕΤ® Βίντεο εδώ & τώρα.*

Πάω να το κατοχυρώσω.


Σημείωση: Οι άνθρωποι της Γκουγκλ που επεκτείνουν τις δυνατότητες αναζήτησης θα πρέπει να αναπτύσσουν τα «&» σε «και», τόσο κατά την αποθήκευση αρχείων όσο και κατά την αναζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

Βίντεο θέλω, τώρα το θέλω!


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Βίντεο θέλω, τώρα το θέλω!


You're on the right track.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2012)

Το "βίντεο κατ' επιλογή" τι σας λέει;

Λέω τώρα. Το απέδωσα "επί παραγγελία" πριν καν δω αυτό το νήμα, μετά δεν μου καθόταν καλά, επειδή όντως δεν δίνεις παραγγελία σε κάποιον.
Το "βίντεο κατά παραγγελία" σε κάνει να σκεφτείς ότι κάθεσαι σπίτι, παραγγέλνεις το βίντεο, κι έρχεται ένας μηχανάκιας να σου το φέρει ζεστό-ζεστό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2012)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το "ελεύθερης επιλογής", γιατί στην ουσία αυτό είναι. Ούτε αίτηση κάνεις ούτε απαίτηση είναι ούτε σού παίρνει κανείς παραγγελία. Είναι ελεύθερη επιλογή του τι θα δεις, χωρίς γραμμικότητα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 9, 2012)

προσφερόμενο βίντεο


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Και πρέπει να καταλήξουμε κάπου, γιατί έχουμε και τα άλλα _on demand_ (π.χ. print on demand).


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πρέπει να καταλήξουμε κάπου, γιατί έχουμε και τα άλλα _on demand_ (π.χ. print on demand).



Το εκτύπωση κατά παραγγελία είναι, νομίζω, παγιωμένο για αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πρέπει να καταλήξουμε κάπου, γιατί έχουμε και τα άλλα _on demand_ (π.χ. print on demand).


Μα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι όλα ίδια.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 9, 2012)

Προσθέτω και την επιλογή _κατ' επίκληση_.


----------

